# Be safe riding flat cars with trailers.



## Melkordoom (Feb 1, 2020)

first part of my stupid adventures.... 

So many moons ago I was 22 around 02 and heading from Minneapolis to Seattle via highline.

I was with a gang of fools who caught a piggyback out of Minnie.

Well halfway through our journey of hiding and kinda freezing, you’d never think a train would be cool during summertime buttttttt it was so as I’m wriggling over to the side to piss, I fell off the train.


----------



## Melkordoom (Feb 1, 2020)

Second part of falling off a flat car.

As I’m coming to I’ve got a good lump in my skull. I didn’t know shit and pretty much reset my brain to where I was a babbling person who didn’t know how to speak.
I reached a house in random town in Montana. Still speak to the family who saved me.

So as I have been seeing a neurologist and helping me out. I wasn’t ahapless tard but I couldn’t figure out who or what I was doing beforehand.

So as I’m recuperating and it’s been 5* months since I fell off, I have a number stuck in my head and other phone numbers but little to no success, so I get the nerve to call one and my buddy isthinking I am joking and I hand the phone over to my host and she explains the details and she was told all my information. I don’t talk much to him because at first I’m like who is this dude?! So sherelays me my info and like a terrible lifetime movie shit started to come together and my name’s been cleared.


----------



## Barf (Feb 2, 2020)

Wow!

Glad you're still sucking air.

Brain injuries are no joke. 

Be safe and take care of yourself.


----------



## Bobbas Thomas (Feb 16, 2020)

Wow that's a crazy story dude. Wish you well! So you don't remember any of the accident?


----------



## Melkordoom (Feb 16, 2020)

It’s been super well as of recently that happened in early 2000’s.
I have quite a bit of short term memory loss and I stutter now but I am glad I’m alive and living the good life.


----------



## CainKO (May 5, 2020)

Melkordoom said:


> It’s been super well as of recently that happened in early 2000’s.
> I have quite a bit of short term memory loss and I stutter now but I am glad I’m alive and living the good life.


That's insane dude, glad you're alright. I can imagine a lot of bad endings to that story.


----------



## Bushpig (May 8, 2020)

I'm sorry you had to, and still are, going through that. I used to work at a place called Center for Neuro Skills. It's a rehab place for people with traumatic brain injuries. Probably a majority were because of some sort of fall. I dealt with all levels of patients from practically normal, to basically a vegetable. It really opened my eyes. Take care, brothers and sisters. Especially those of you hopping.


----------



## Melkordoom (May 8, 2020)

CainKO said:


> That's insane dude, glad you're alright. I can imagine a lot of bad endings to that story.


For sure a lot of brain injuries can and will leave one a bit off or brain damaged.

I don’t know what I did you save me from getting really messed up but I wanna say I tucked in a ball and rolled but who knows?


----------



## Bushpig (May 8, 2020)

Melkordoom said:


> I don’t know what I did you save me from getting really messed up but I wanna say I tucked in a ball and rolled but who knows?


Instinct can be a powerful thing. Your body knew what it needed to do to keep you alive. And thankfully it managed to do so!


----------

